# Spending time during the day?



## bamafan2112 (Sep 11, 2008)

Biscuit is more of a sleeper/cuddler when he comes out (except for the odd nights when he'd rather hiss and be in a ball :? )....so I was wondering, is it acceptable to take him out of his cage during the day for a little while, plus his usual night time outing? Despite spending the same amount of time with him, he seems less comfortable with me and was trying to find a way to get him more used to me. Would extra day time outings be fine, or is that something to pass on?


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

I think they're ok once in a while... as long as you're prepared to have Biscuit sleep on you during the day. He may be playful for a little bit, but don't try to change his sleeping patterns. If he's sleepy, let him sleep on your lap. Just the smell of you while he sleeps will get him used to being around you and he'll probably be more playful soon. 

Is he still a baby? How long have you had him? It may just be a matter of him being really shy because he's young and in a new environment. Just remember-- patience is key!


----------



## bamafan2112 (Sep 11, 2008)

Don't worry, I've been patient...no real worries on my part  He's 15 weeks old, I've had him for a little over 8 weeks. He had never really balled up or hissed a whole lot until the last week or two. He had been crawling all over me for the better part of the last 4-5 weeks before that, but now he seems scared (even more than when he first came home). So I'm trying to think of ways for him to get re-used to me. There are two days in the week where I can take him out and just let him sleep on me for a little while in the late morning/early afternoon.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Good thinking. 

He's still a baby! It sounds like he's in the midst of quilling and is thus very uncomfortable (think of a baby getting their first set of teeth :shock: ) and crabby. There's quite a few posts floating around here about quilling that you can read up on. Keep an eye on him and make sure he's still eating/drinking/pooping regularly. Until his new set of quills come in, just be understanding (and careful!) that he's probably hurting a little bit.


----------



## bamafan2112 (Sep 11, 2008)

I had thought about quilling but haven't noticed any quills laying around.....he is eating normally and running on his wheel at night though!


----------

